# Istanbul, Tr



## Izhak

How is going Uber in Istanbul? Taxi cabdrivers are still treating you?. 
Merhabalar, Istanbul daki uber emekcilerine kuzey amerikadan selamlar. Bu forumda guzel paylasimlar var ama yinede anlamadiginz , merak ettiginiz sorun varsa paylasin elimden geldigince musait zamanda cevaplarim. Selamlar


----------



## Blatherskite

Izhak, is Uber or Lyft preferable in Istanbul, or a car service or cab? You say you're in the U.S., but maybe you have some info about traveling in Turkey. Thanks!


----------



## Uber's Guber

Blatherskite said:


> Izhak, is Uber or Lyft preferable in Istanbul, or a car service or cab?


Lyft does not work in Istanbul. 
Lyft İstanbul'da çalışmıyor.


----------



## Jaythegee

Uber has shafted in Istanbul


----------

